# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أحاديث معلة ظاهرها الصحة ؟؟؟؟

## بلال خنفر

هل هذا الكتاب موجود بارك الله فيكم؟

----------


## آل عامر

رأيت هذا الموضوع في ملتقى اهل الحديث إن لم تخن الذاكرة .

----------


## ابو عبد الله السلفي

هذا الكتاب عندي لدي النسخة الآخيرة المعدلة ولكن أحتاج إلى تصويره وهذه الأيام عازم على شراء السكانير لتصوير جميع ما في مكتبتي من كتب مشايخي فالمرجوا من فضيلتكم الدعاء.

----------


## آل عامر

أخي أبا عبدالله 
أسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد

----------


## ابن رجب

الكتــــاب أظنه موجود على الشبكة  في صيد الفوائدلكن لا اتذكر الرابط

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الإخوان الفضلاء - حفظهم اللّه ورعاهم - :

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

كتاب (( أحاديث معلَّة ظاهرها الصحة )) للشيخ المُحدِّث الوادعي - رحمه اللّه تعالى -

غير موجود في الشّبكـة العنكبوتية !

لا في مكتبة صيد الفوائد الإسلامية :

http://saaid.net/book/search.php?do=...E6%C7%CF%DA%ED

ولا في موقع مُلْتَقَى أَهْلِ الْحَدِيْثِ .

وفّقكم اللّه وأعانكم .

----------


## الناقد السلفي

حمل مائة حديث من هذا الكتاب النافع 

من هنا

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

الكتاب طبع طبعة حديثةوصدرت عن دار الآثار في اليمن (وهي موجودة في مكتبة التدمرية بالرياض)

----------

